# Litespeed 04 Classic vs 04/05 Solano



## Ecaf (Jan 26, 2005)

Decided to get a new Ti road bike to compliment my Lemond Poprad for the durability and (hopefully) long life that a Ti frame offers. 

If narrowed my choices to a 04 Classic  from colorado cyclist or a 04/05 Solano from the LBS. Im fairly certain that for the riding that I do I will be extremely happy with either choice.

One thing that I cant get my mind around is why the original price of the 04 Classic ($3735) is so much higher than a 04/05 Solano ($2895 for the 04) with Ultegra components. Is there something different in the frame construction or geometry in the Classic that Im missing? I did notice that the Classic frame is heavier for the same Ti alloy, was it more expensive simply because there was more Ti used to make the frame?

Thanks for any insight....

TB


----------

